# where to get second hand saddles



## xxcharlottexx (2 October 2013)

Hi.
I had the saddle fitter out last week to check my saddle. She said it was ok but has advised that it is changed to one that has a curved tree rather than a straight tree that my current one has for a better fit. My horse has very high withers so she has suggested the high wither version of Kent and masters or thorougood as both also have adjustable gullets. She has nothing suitable so said I may be better looking myself. Have browsed eBay preloved etc but nothing coming up (any I have seen are black and I want brown!)

I know of horsebits in ramsbottom but is there any where else within reasonable travelling distance of horwich, Bolton that has a good selection of second and saddles? My main struggle seems to be finding high wither ones!

Thanks


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 October 2013)

Preloved or there is a really good second hand saddle site but i cant remember the name I think its saddles direct but could be wrong, sorry not much use was I, horse quest have a saddle section.


----------



## GrumpyHero (2 October 2013)

Urmston tack and feed usually have loads of saddles, though i've never actually looked through the selection that they have. Most seem to be leather.


----------



## BuzzLightyear (2 October 2013)

Saddles Direct at Crow Wood, Burnley - have a good selection and a website. I bought my dressage saddle from there, service was great


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2013)

Gaynor at Horse Hound and Rider in Duckinfield (near Ashton/Oldham) always has loads of saddles in.  She has always let me leave a deposit and take a few away to try.  If you googled the shop, rang them and spoke to her she may be able to let you know if she has anything suitable.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (2 October 2013)

Thanks =)

I will have a ring around those places tomorrow


----------



## ArabianBeauty (10 October 2013)

Gibsons in Kingsley. They let you borrow them , take them away for the saddler to check and return / buy following saddle fitter's visit.


----------



## Florrie (16 October 2013)

Saddles Direct in Burnley area, they offer a fitting and trial service too. Going to get my lad fitted there next week


----------



## Majicmum (17 October 2013)

Robinson's


----------



## xxcharlottexx (18 October 2013)

Thanks guys. Saddles direct don't have anything suitable at the min but horse hound and rider have 3 possibilities which look good according to the template I sent. Just need to coordinate collecting saddles and getting the saddle fitter out.
For some reason after no response for a few week's I've had two messages on preloved today as well


----------



## Froddy (24 October 2013)

http://www.saddleconsultant.co.uk/

Try heather she's great


----------



## xxcharlottexx (25 October 2013)

Heather is the saddle fitter I used to check current saddle. Unfortunately she doesnt have anything suitable at the minute. She just added flocking to current sadle in the meantime. She's coming back on tues and I picked up the 3 from horse hound and rider today so fingers crossed one of them fits. Have a Paul Jones, silhouette and a gfs so got a good range


----------



## Mari (25 October 2013)

I just want to warn you to be aware that there are people who reply to your 'wanted ad' & have exactly what you want quite cheaply & send you pictures but say they don't have a PayPal account & its not convenient for you to collect item, they will post it out as soon as your money hits their bank.  I advertised for a saddle & had a reply as above but got suspicious when seller said she I couldn't collect from Leeds & gave a number of excuses.  Turns out this is a con with many different names given.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (26 October 2013)

Thanks Mari. I won't be sending any money unless by PayPal and that is last resort as would rather buy from saddler. I think if neither of these 3 saddles will just bite the bullet at get a new one again


----------

